# Temperature While Vacuum Stabilizing



## Frank A (Jan 12, 2017)

So I've got a question for the group. When using Cactus Juice to prep blanks before the baking phase does anyone know for certain if the temperature of the space the vacuum is sitting in matters in terms of the evacuation of the air from the wood or the subsequent pulling of the Cactus Juice into the wood?

I started stabilizing this spring and a typical vacuum for me (using a 3 cuft single stage pump) took between 5 to 8 hours before the bubbles stopped. The last few times I'm done it in the last month since its really gotten much colder where I'm at it seems to take a lot longer before I stop seeing the smaller bubbles. Also even after they seem to stop and I release the vacuum and allow a 24 hour soak in some (not all cases) the blanks float up after I remove the weight.

I guess I'm wondering if there are temperature based changes to either the wood and/or the viscosity of the Cactus Juice in colder areas that can cause you to need to take other considerations into account. 

I should add that I stabilize in my garage that is heated up when I'm working out there but I generally turn down to about 45-50 degrees when I'm not there.


Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 12, 2017)

no, cold weather doesn't have an effect. But barometric pressure does.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 12, 2017)

I haven't really seen much change with temperature itself, although that would maybe stand to reason with viscous liquids. Where it will tend to affect you, and I am seeing a problem in my shop with it presently is, temperatures being lower in the shop, the moisture content in my wood is slightly higher day to day, and that has caused problems in my stabilizing and casting efforts of late similar to what you're reporting. Everything is going in the oven until it warms back up here. 

And, as Jonathon points out, Barometric Pressure can have a significant impact. I had a batch awhile back where I wasn't able to pull my full 29.5 inches of vacuum, at roughly 100 ft. above sea level (_your altitude affects atmospheric/barometric pressure as well_). Finally gave up, shut my pump down, and left my chamber under vacuum at about 28 inches. The following day, without running my pump any further, my chamber was showing a full 29.5 inches. Where exactly the barometer was at on either day, I didn't think to document, but we had a nasty front moving in, and it was cold and ugly when I pulled it down; the front had passed, and it was bright and sunny the next day when the vacuum increased. Those weather patterns would typically be indicative of low barometric pressure at the time it was pulled, increasing to a higher barometric pressure with the passing front.

Given the weather you folks up north have been seeing, your barometric pressure may be lower when you're trying to stabilize and that may be affecting you. Although it may not be extreme enough to see it on your gauge like that all the time. If you aren't pre-drying your blanks, you could probably couple that with a slight increase in moisture content, and you've got enough issues to explain your problem.

I typically soak mine until they stop floating. Unless I'm in a hurry for some reason.


----------



## Frank A (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys. For mine that floated I just re-cycled them, back under vacuum and then soak with the vac released. After the second go they we're fine.


----------

